# fazer = pensar



## Vanda

Ei gente boa,

Revendo um programa na TV hoje, escutei um mineirinho (acho que de Uberlândia) fazendo um uso do verbo pensar/imaginar duma maneira muito típica do nosso interior e quis compartilhar com vocês e saber se em algum outro lugar do Brasil e do mundo lusófono alguém o usa como nós.
O senhorzinho idoso foi conhecer  o mar pela primeira vez e disse:
_Quem fazia que eu ia conhecê o mar?!_

Usamos a expressão para qualquer frase em que tenhamos que usar pensar/imaginar: 
Quem imaginava que um dia eu iria a Europa?!/ Quem fazia que eu iria a Fernando de Noronha!


----------



## MOC

Não conhecia essa utilização, mas já ouvi formas muito variadas para pensar/imaginar, sobretudo em locais mais remotos.

Um que me ocorre agora é "cuidar".


----------



## Brass

Oi, Vanda.
Esta forma, só vi, mesmo, no interior de São Paulo, e nas Gerais.
Não ouvi no Rio Grande do Sul, nem mesmo no interior.
Será que a origem da expressão não estaria em "Quem fazia (_ideia de_) que eu ia conhecê o mar?!"


----------



## Vanda

Provalmente BRass. E MOC , sim, também dizemos essa.
_Não cuidava que a cidade ficasse tão longe._


----------



## Sagitary

Em São Paulo é usado esse termo:

_"Quem imaginava que eu iria conhecer o mar"_

Agora cuidar/fazer...isso creio que é tipicamente de cidades do interior e Minas Gerais, que tem um sotaque atípico do resto do país, em especial as capitais do Centro-Sul do país.


----------



## Leandro

Confesso que aqui no RJ essa frase soaria estranha e não faria sentido.


----------



## CarlosMC

_Não *cuidava* que a cidade ficasse tão longe._

Também é usado em Portugal, mais popularmente, mas também:



Mas não lhe sucedeu como *cuidava*. - Os Lusíadas I-44-8
Caso do que *cuidava* mui contrário. - Os Lusíadas I-85-4
Mas não lhe sucedeu como *cuidava*; - Os Lusíadas II-70-4
O que dele Castela não *cuidava*, - Os Lusíadas III-37-6
E quanto, enfim, *cuidava* e quanto via - Os Lusíadas III-121-7
«Eu, que bem mal *cuidava* que em efeito - Os Lusíadas IV-77-1
Aquilo que tão mal o Rei *cuidava*, - Os Lusíadas VIII-64-4
Tudo temia, tudo, enfim, *cuidava*. - Os Lusíadas VIII-86-8
http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/cuidava


----------



## CarlosMC

E também se usa algo semelhante à frase de Vanda:
_Não faço/fazia a mínima! (=não faço/fazia a mínima ideia!)_


----------



## xicamanela89

Em Portugal por vezes utilizamos expressões como _Não te fazia por estes lados_ (Não te imaginava por estes lados). Provavelmente é um exemplo semelhante.


----------



## MOC

xicamanela89 said:


> Em Portugal por vezes utilizamos expressões como _Não te fazia por estes lados_ (Não te imaginava por estes lados). Provavelmente é um exemplo semelhante.



Onde se pode ouvir essa utilização?


----------



## Alentugano

Olhe, aqui na minha região (Alentejo) é bastante comum.


----------



## MOC

Interessante. Desconhecia. 

Cuidar já conhecia, porque se usa em trás-os-montes.


----------



## xicamanela89

Precisamente, também sou alentejana, mas até julgava ser uma expressão comum em todo o país...


----------



## Vanda

xicamanela89 said:


> Em Portugal por vezes utilizamos expressões como _Não te fazia por estes lados_ (Não te imaginava por estes lados). Provavelmente é um exemplo semelhante.



Interessante! Tinha que ser influência portuguesa! Como Macu e eu já dissemos várias vezes, o interior mineiro por ter ficado isolado muito tempo do que acontecia no resto do  país (bem como o interior do NOrdeste), guarda estas expressões trazidas pelos colonizadores. Acredito que se eu for a Portugual (acho que na terra do Alentugano), vou me sentir em Minas, visto que o pessoal do interior foi passando de geração a geração o puro falar luso. Que pena que a globalização está acabando com isso!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Esse uso de _fazer_ é estranho para mim, creio que demoraria para entender a frase. 
A hipótese do Brass, a partir de fazer a mínima idéia é bastante interessante, quem sabe?
_Cuidar_ seria compreensível, porém não é corriqueiro, soa estiloso. Ah, e eu já morei em Minas Gerais, na capital, porém rodeado de gente do interior .

Até.:


----------



## Mangato

Em espanhol também o equivalente _*hacer*_ tem esse emprego.

_Te hacía en Lisboa = Pensaba que estabas en Lisboa._


----------



## cescato

Será que ele não suprimiu a palavra "idéia" da expressão "fazer idéia"?...


----------



## Leandro

De fato, é bastante usado em algumas pequenas cidades de MG. Tenho parentes lá, em várias cidades de Minas. Alguns conhecem/já ouviram esse emprego do verbo "fazer", mas jamais usaram. Outros usam, embora não com muita frequência.


----------



## Macunaíma

O uso conforme está na frase que a Vanda cita me é bastante familiar ("fazia que"), já a do MOC ("não te fazia...") acho que nunca ouvi, mas entenderia imediatamente.


----------

